# International Hydro 84 (European made)



## BrianRideout (Mar 31, 2011)

I have a Hydro 84 Tractor Hydrostatic Drive. When selecting forward or reverse the tractor goes only forward. It has plenty of power, pressures are good. I have the I&T book on it but have no idea what the flow circuit is to see where the inerruption is. Does anyone have any ideas on how to fix this.

Thanks. Brian


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I don't Brian, but wanted to welcome you to the forum. We have a lot of very knowledgable folks here. It's just a matter of waiting it out!


----------

